# Open day - Wheel Specialist Cwmbran sat 9th November



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be there doing some demos and will have some bits for sale.. 

Lots of stuff there (remapping Man, vinyl dipping, etc)

and of course lots of demo wheels to look at! raising money for charity too - you can win a free refurb.

Anyone planning on going?


----------



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Anymore info, postcode, times etc. i might pop along if the weather holds out. Unless its indoors?


----------



## wiretaped (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, yes I'm interested.

As Ajm3 says, have you any further information regarding location and times?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

eah info butt :thumb:


----------



## wiretaped (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Ti22, disappointed you didn’t think we were worth some form of reply, even if it was to say your open day had been cancelled......!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

wiretaped said:


> Hi Ti22, disappointed you didn't think we were worth some form of reply, even if it was to say your open day had been cancelled......!


I don't think it was his open day.

It reads to me as if it was The Wheel Specialist's open day that he was attending doing demonstrations of his own work.

Did you turn up to find it was cancelled?

Not so good if it was.


----------



## wiretaped (Sep 8, 2013)

Good point, It can be read two ways.

Apologies if I got it wrong.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I don't think it was his open day.
> 
> It reads to me as if it was The Wheel Specialist's open day that he was attending doing demonstrations of his own work.


Thats exactly what it was. Sorry for not coming back on the thread, but in between a house move and the open day (which went ahead) I didn't have a whole lot of time to check back on here.


----------

